# Found the secret!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter has never yet been a tantrum-throwing handful as of yet... perhaps we're lucky, but it could also be the environment she's in -> there's always music playing. What you guys think? 

It seems to work. Might have to test this theory and have a quiet house for once, then let the waaaah waaaahs begin! Heh nah, like her better this way.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree. Does she also play music? It's never too young to sing and dance. I remember being held and danced with in my infancy. Humans are built for frequencies and vibrations. We are mostly made out of water. I think you need to start singing to her in your own voice, or singing together with her, or even reading out loud while sitting in a rocking chair. Dont' forget about the music of nature itself, or pointing out to her the sort of rhythm traffic makes as it goes by, the hummmm of the refrigerator, the clanking of the heating pipes. Somebody breathing. A cat purring. Everything has a song. Vibrations made on earth a million years ago are still pushing around in the atmosphere. Don't think too much about playing up her inclinations to your advantage, there is such a thing as tinkering too much with human nature in a manipulative way. When you do that you are trampling on sacred ground and nothing good can come of it. Without silence, there is no music. Music is only created when there is absence in between. Constant music playing in her life will mute her own compositions. Some of which have that waaaaaaah waaaaaah quality, just that your ear is not finely tuned enough to hear and recognize that it is a symphony of itself. :-o It's the translation in your head that is too far away from her stage of development, to tune in.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A waaaah waaaah is a symphony? More like a cacophony of storms! :rofl: But I can see where you're coming from. She's already (sort of lol) singing and dancing, and I really love her for it because she's partying with me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

As a teacher, I can say that when I play low music for my students, the room and vibe is WAY BETTER (I teach in an inner city).

Music is life.


----------

